# Osha And Her Fear Of Flies



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

So Osha came here as a timid dog. So I knew what I was getting into. But I have delt with much worse. I recently fostered a 7 year old female Toy Fox Terrier mix and she was scared of EVERYTHING and EVERYONE. And that was tough but eventually I got her to function like a near to normal dog. 


Osha is easy compared to that dog. Like I mentioned in another thread she is not a fan of cameras. She also does not like loud noises (slammed cabinets, doors, clapped hands ect). She crouches at the word "No" not even a command of "No" but just the word said in a calm natural tone. She flinches away from things above her that she thinks may be used to strike her. But she doesent go into a out and out panic or shut down mode. 

Now tonight I am sitting here with table lights on and there are two big black flies avoiding capture. And Osha is a complete wreck. Her eyes are bugged out (no pun intended), she is constantly watching them or their shadows dance around the lamp shades, and she is pacing the house like crazy trying to find a place to hide. My place is so small and I keep the bedroom doors closed. So she doesent have a place to hide. She is panting/breathing super fast even faster than her first night here. 

I finally turned off all the lights and she has settled on the couch next to Lacey and myself. Her breathing is still rapid but not like it was. But she still is distracted/stressed. Comforting her does not help. Which I find rarely helps an anxiety ridden dog that is "locked on" something. So I am just sitting here hoping she comes out of this. 

I have never in my life had a dog afraid of flies. It must the poor conditions in the puppymill that caused this....Maybe she was often bitten by big black flies....Wow.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

In just the recent couple years, my chi too, has become afraid of flying insects. Sometimes if they're close enough to her, she'll go in attack mode & I have to say NO, because it's a bee so I don't want her to get stung. When we're in the house, if she sees a fly, she'll take off upstairs to my room & hide under the bed. I just comfort her saying, it's ok, it's just a fly. 
All you can do is swat those flies to get rid of them, then hold your chi to comfort her & show her no more flies--it's ok. Maybe you can set up a little crate for your chi. Leave the door open. Then she'll have a comfort zone for when she gets stressed. Poor baby.

The company Petzlife puts out a product called Pet Eaze that is made of all natural products which helps to keep your pet calm. You might want to try that since this baby's been through so much. I just got some but haven't used it yet. When I use it, I'll post my experience with it. I bought to see if I can calm my chis constant scratching.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

I have 2 chihuahua's one is timid and afraid of alot of noises....and one is mellow...not scared of thunder or fireworks like his sister....the ONLY fear he seems to have is flies ... Outside he goes into snapping frenzies and tries to get them...When they get inside and I don't get them in time...he hides and shakes ...

Nancy


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

That's so sad. I'm glad you're taking care of her now. My suggestion would be something like a little cat hut (the beds that are a bit like an igloo) or a crate with a cover so that she has a 'safe place' she can retreat to to calm herself down.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

If you have ever been bitten by one of those big flies that hang out around animals, you would hide too. I have been and it hurts very much. 

Poor little one. I know you dont like the idea of her being timid but can you make up a little hidding spot for her?


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry it's taken so long to reply. Yesterday was a crazy day I had to run my mom to the hospital but thats a much longer story.

Anyways I definitely plan on getting her one of those cozy climb in cat beds so that she has a place to go. She did better last night. There were a couple flies again and she did try to hide a few times. But since I didn't make a big deal out of it she didn't seem to big in as big of a panic. And even settled into her spot on the top of couch. 

I also keep Rescue Remedy (pet safe) in the house. So I gave her a couple drops of that and it seemed to help.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Molly is TERRIFIED of flies (not storm,not strangers,not new things) but TERRIFIED of flies.She runs and hides like a booger man is after her!!Don't know where this came from,or how it started.We assume she must have been bitten one day.whats funny ,we started spelling the word "fly" when we seen one instead of saying the word,which she knows what the word means.After a while of doing this she caught on,now when we spell it,she starts looking around and then she'll run hide,Now we say monster,thats still working for now.None of the others are scared of flies,oops ,I mean monster,lol


----------

